# Doom 3 - mouse arrow wont go away!



## brianleahy (Mar 31, 2005)

I just picked up Doom 3 for Mac.  It runs quite respectably frame-wise, though it gets a little jumpy for brief periods.

My problem: except for the very first time I ran it, whenever the game starts up the stupid cursor arrow is parked dead-center on the screen    -- the Mac's normal black-with-white-outline cursor arrow.  The game runs fine, responds to mouse & keyboard commands and even displays the custom game cursor arrow when I'm making adjustments to the settings - but that blasted arrow stays parked right in center screen no matter what I do.

It could be worse I guess -- the arrow corresponds with the gunsight on the screen, so it's not TOO much of a problem - but it's still bothersome.  

I'm using a Logitech wireless mouse - I'd hate to think it was the mouse driver, but who knows.


----------



## chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

What is your graphic card ?


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 31, 2005)

It's an NVidia, the default card ships with a Dual 2ghz G5.   I guess that'd make it a "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra with 64MB DDR SDRAM, DVI and ADC ports"


----------



## Graeme43 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a G5 Dual 1.8GHz with the GeForce FX 5200 Ultra with 64MB DDR and I do not have this problem, so it is probably not the video card.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Apr 1, 2005)

I have seen this problem in many other games before... this is most likely a bug caused by DivX. Do you have DivX installed on your computer? If so, try deleting the DivX component from the following folder: Macintosh HD/Library/QuickTime/ . Then try Doom 3 again... it should most likely solve your problem (I do not know for sure though since I do not have this game).

I think you may also just try moving the DivX component out of the folder somewhere else on your computer in case you want to put it back later when you are done... (I'm pretty sure you can just do this instead of deleting it... not completely sure though... try this solution both ways and see what works for you).

If you don't have DivX... then I am as confused as you are on this problem.

*EDIT* More info about this problem can be found here: http://www.macologist.org/viewtopic.php?t=808


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I do have divx installed (still think they should have thought twice before using that name, with its ignominious pedigree).  However, moving the component out of the folder didn't fix it.  When I get home tonight, I'll try actually deleting it and see if that does it.

I did try one other thing last night -- I tried launching Doom 3 under a different User ID.  It prompted me to enter the DVD Key again, and then it ran fine - No arrow!!

However, this leaves me to wonder - is it the different user ID that did it, or does the _key-entering process_ somehow prevent the arrow glitch?   I'll have to check that tonight, too.


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 1, 2005)

To my surprise, the alternate user id continues to run arrow-free - leaving me to wonder exactly what it is that my 'main' user id does that causes the arrow problem.   Hmp.

Ah well, as solutions go, it's a fairly easy one.

EDIT: Also, I have to correct myself.  After more research, apparently my graphics card is actually:

ATI RADEON 9600 Pro with 64MB DDR SDRAM


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm surprised this happens every time you run it. If it works in a different user account, I'd be deleting/moving/renaming the preference files in your ~/Library folder (will take some searching).

Short of that, reinstall the game


----------



## mkwan (Apr 3, 2005)

Graeme43 said:
			
		

> I have a G5 Dual 1.8GHz with the GeForce FX 5200 Ultra with 64MB DDR and I do not have this problem, so it is probably not the video card.



I have a similar system like yours, how is the game performance?


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks penguin.   Actually, I don't mind playing it under a different user ID, so at this point it's not a high priority for me to get to the root cause.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 4, 2005)

Try installing the mouse driver software under the new account, and see if the problem resurfaces...


----------



## saiedn (Apr 11, 2005)

I had the same problem on my Dual 2G.  It was Logitech mouse driver that caused it.  I delighted everything with Logitech name in the system and the Arrow disappeared.  Since I am not using Logitech control center anymore, it worked fine for me.


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks.   I suspected that was it.

And not to nitpick, but I suspect you mean "deleted" not "delighted"....


----------



## geoff85858 (Jun 23, 2005)

i'm having the same problem with the mouse arrow in the middle of the screen and it was not solved by logging into another account (which is presumably what was meant by a different user ID) nor was it solved by deleting the logitech drivers on my system.

i'm using a BT mouse and i tried disabling that as well and using a regular mouse. that did not work.

any additional suggestions? how can such a prevalent glitch have gone so unnoticed? weird.

all help appreciated. 

geoff

system specs are os X.3.9, BT mouse/keyboard, airport express, 1.8 G5, 1.5 SDRAM


----------

